# Athena



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

I got her a couple days ago. She is very happy and playful


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Love the name and the face  congratulations


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

Fuzzy puppy!! Adorable!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Cute


----------



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful pup and name! Congrats!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Cute pup! Do you still have Max and Bailey?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Lakl said:


> Cute pup! Do you still have Max and Bailey?


That's what I was wondering about too!


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> That's what I was wondering about too!


I still have Bailey. Max adapts to other people GREAT, Bailey I'm not too sure, though she is very friendly. I want to become a breeder (by the book, no shortcuts, no BYB) and I realized I can't keep every dog I own. As it turned out, an elderly lady who bought a puppy from me was in love with Max from the day she saw him and frequently asked if I would sell him to her. Was a tough decision for me... and the main reason I did make that decision was my job at that time. I had a schedule where I was away from Max/Bailey all day and it made me really sad to know they weren't doing anything all day and I was certain that the lady would provide a better home for him. 

The day she came to pick him up, Max jumped right into her passenger seat as if he'd been doing it for years, and he looked SO COMFORTABLE. I called her to see how he was doing, if he was whining about being gone from me and she said he's doing great. They told me they want me to visit every once in a while and I already have once, and I can tell he's happy with them. 

Things changed with my job and I'm moving on to something with a much more flexible schedule, I have the next 2 or 3 months free and that's when I decided to buy Athena. Bailey and Athena developed a relationship instantly, like mother/daughter. It seriously seemed like Bailey was meeting her own pups once again the way she handled and played with Athena. 

Regardless if this breeding thing will work out for me or not, I think I am going to keep Bailey. She's attached to me in a whole different way than Max, and I'd feel terrible finding her a new home. She's very happy here with us and I don't have anyone pestering me to buy her so it all works out lol.

And don't get me wrong, even though this lady somewhat pestered me to buy Max, I don't think he could have a better home right now. She's there with him all day, he lives in the house, and has a large fenced in yard to explore whenever he wants out. Not only that, but her son takes him for a jog every day and they tell me he's earning quite a reputation in his new neighborhood


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

jcojocaru said:


> I still have Bailey. Max adapts to other people GREAT, Bailey I'm not too sure, though she is very friendly. I want to become a breeder (by the book, no shortcuts, no BYB) and I realized I can't keep every dog I own.


Just curious, what steps are you taking towards this process of becoming a breeder? A few months back, I remember that you had financial difficulty and had trouble supporting your dogs. Titling, showing and so on will be financially draining, just fyi. 



jcojocaru said:


> Things changed with my job and I'm moving on to something with a much more flexible schedule, *I have the next 2 or 3 months free *and that's when I decided to buy Athena. *Bailey and Athena developed a relationship instantly, like mother/daughter*. It seriously seemed like Bailey was meeting her own pups once again the way she handled and played with Athena.


Weren't you considering rehoming both Max and Bailey at one point because you were never home? I don't think the issue is having 2-3 months free. The issue is having time/money for the dog for the next 10-15 years...but then again, you mentioned you weren't keeping every "washout" in your breeding program...

Also, I think you mentioned that you were surprised that Max and Bailey bred and had an accidental litter because "they saw each other like brother and sister". Female/female aggression is notorious. Just be careful as Athena matures. 

Are either Bailey or Athena spayed?

Not trying to be rude. Just genuinely curious about these points.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What does becoming a breeder by the book mean to you?

Do you have a plan for if they don't get along as Athena grows? It can happen, especially with females.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful little girl, thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## jjmonty82 (Mar 9, 2012)

Cute girl 
You should name her first litter after Athena's half bothers and sisters.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you planning to breed Athena? I would definitely look into talking to some really good breeders and finding a mentor and building up your knowledge on the breed. This can take years, and in the meantime you can work on getting your own place since your parents didn't like the dogs in the house and becoming financially stable enough in case anything goes wrong.


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> Just curious, what steps are you taking towards this process of becoming a breeder? A few months back, I remember that you had financial difficulty and had trouble supporting your dogs. Titling, showing and so on will be financially draining, just fyi.
> 
> 
> Weren't you considering rehoming both Max and Bailey at one point because you were never home? I don't think the issue is having 2-3 months free. The issue is having time/money for the dog for the next 10-15 years...but then again, you mentioned you weren't keeping every "washout" in your breeding program...
> ...


My financial situation is no longer a problem. The reason I have 2-3 months free is because I found something better and decided to quit my previous job for the purpose of studying and just having a break. 

Bailey I'll never breed. Athena I bought with full AKC registration but I can't be certain of course, until she's 2 years old with OFA certification. I don't think titling/showing will be any problem financially for me, everything has fallen into place great for me in the last month. I had one terrible month, and now I'm having a great month to make up for it lol.

Bailey, I'm still considering rehoming, but it's not going to be an easy decision. If I am able to find a great home for her, I probably will. But my standards are really high so it will probably take a while which is completely fine with me.



jocoyn said:


> What does becoming a breeder by the book mean to you?
> 
> Do you have a plan for if they don't get along as Athena grows? It can happen, especially with females.


By the book: Pretty much everything I was previously grilled on. OFA Certification at 2 years of age, titling, showing, health history, temperament, and obedience. Also I will be studying/training for the next 2 years before I make that decision. I don't have a male dog so "accidents" will not occur. At this point, I know I want to be a breeder, the experience was wonderful through Max and Bailey's litter and I want to do it as correctly as possible. That was a learning experience for me.



Lakl said:


> Are you planning to breed Athena? I would definitely look into talking to some really good breeders and finding a mentor and building up your knowledge on the breed. This can take years, and in the meantime you can work on getting your own place since your parents didn't like the dogs in the house and becoming financially stable enough in case anything goes wrong.


Yes, that's why I bought her with a full registration. But of course, all the variables must be good before I actually go through it with her. I've already been talking with a few different breeder friends of mine, one of whom I'm certain is very strict to the guidelines and focuses on breeding the best possible quality. I would love releasing information but I'm just somewhat afraid those who hate me here might contact him and give him crap about me.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Athena is adorable!

Why is it that you want to re-home Bailey?

Edited to add:
Can you post Athena's pedigree?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm trying to understand what the point of playing musical dogs is? You got rid of one, granted he might be better off, but then you go get another one because things are different now. At the same time you are considering getting rid Bailey because??? I'm just trying to understand how a person can keep getting new dogs and get rid of dogs that are already settled into the home with no obvious problems. I'm not trying to be rude, I'm just trying to understand. Things change all the time, when taking in any dogs all changes should be taken into consideration and if certain changes could be a problem then maybe its best to wait until those possible changes won't be a problem


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

llombardo said:


> I'm trying to understand what the point of playing musical dogs is? You got rid of one, granted he might be better off, but then you go get another one because things are different now. At the same time you are considering getting rid Bailey because??? I'm just trying to understand how a person can keep getting new dogs and get rid of dogs that are already settled into the home with no obvious problems. I'm not trying to be rude, I'm just trying to understand. Things change all the time, when taking in any dogs all changes should be taken into consideration and if certain changes could be a problem then maybe its best to wait until those possible changes won't be a problem


I already said I most likely won't rehome Bailey. But Max, at that point I just couldn't say no. I made a verbal contract with the woman who bought him that if he wasn't happy there, she would let me take him back. I visited about a month later and I could tell Max was happy. He was excited to see me of course, but it seemed like a perfect fit. He didn't even whine as I left. I will continue visiting him to see how he's doing. 

In life, you can't predict the future. All you know is the present state of things. That's why I take advantage when great opportunity comes.


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Athena is adorable!
> 
> Why is it that you want to re-home Bailey?
> 
> ...


I don't want to re-home her. I'm keeping her for now. It's just something I've had to think about but I think the chances are very slim. 

I don't have Athena's pedigree yet. I have to mail in the AKC owner registration form tomorrow and then receive the important documents from AKC. I saw it though and got a trusted breeder's opinion first.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

** comments removed by ADMIN. This may be true, but is a bit too close to a personal attack to be helpful**


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

I could sit here and provide a defense, but it'd go through one ear and out the other. I'd just like to apologize that I'm not perfect like you, that I make mistakes, unlike you, and apparently I just don't learn, unlike you who must be all-knowing. 

I don't know why I even explain myself. Why I come here and share, ******removed by ADMIN***** like yourself to try to just tear me apart.

Go ahead, just tell me, I should never try anything in life because I'm not as good as you. 

Congratulations, you just beat everyone to the** removed by ADMIN* remark of the day. 

Happy?


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Unless you manage to wake up from the alternate reality you're living in, you're NEVER going to learn from your mistakes. But if insulting me makes you feel better about it, feel free. :thumbup:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think some have valid concerns here given your track record.

I just want to say this, prove everyone wrong. DO what you say your going to do, LEARN from your mistakes, show/title/do all required health testing, LEARN, and then learn some more. Actions will speak louder than words.

And I will add, Athena is really cute


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I think some have valid concerns here given your track record.
> 
> I just want to say this, prove everyone wrong. DO what you say your going to do, LEARN from your mistakes, show/title/do all required health testing, LEARN, and then learn some more. Actions will speak louder than words.
> 
> And I will add, Athena is really cute


Thank you. I don't know why I even bother to respond to these people. Nobody starts perfectly. I made mistakes like anyone else does, and I WANT to learn from them. If you focus on negativity in life and allow that to keep you down, you'll never learn anything. If you focus on it for the purpose of making it something positive to learn from, then you're getting somewhere. It's a mistake if it happens once, and it's negligence and irresponsibility if it happens AGAIN. As far as I'm concerned, I've done a pretty good job since I never repeated a mistake.

Also, I once heard a quote that goes like this: You know you're doing something good if the only thing people can bring up is your past.

Nobody has a perfect track record.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

jcojocaru said:


> Thank you. I don't know why I even bother to respond to these people. Nobody starts perfectly. I made mistakes like anyone else does, and I WANT to learn from them. If you focus on negativity in life and allow that to keep you down, you'll never learn anything. If you focus on it for the purpose of making it something positive to learn from, then you're getting somewhere. It's a mistake if it happens once, and it's negligence and irresponsibility if it happens AGAIN. As far as I'm concerned, I've done a pretty good job since I never repeated a mistake.


 :crazy:


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

jcojocaru said:


> No point. Just continue being this amazing person you think you are.


:groovy:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

jcojocaru said:


> Bailey, I'm still considering rehoming, but it's not going to be an easy decision. If I am able to find a great home for her


I guess I just don't understand how you could re-home your dogs so easily.
Someone could tell me they could give Gunner a life of luxury, on a farm where he could chase squirrels, swim till his hearts content etc, and there isn't one fiber of my being that would let him go! 

Why isn't your home "a great home for her"? Are you clearing the home for your breeding stock? At what point will Athena be on the chopping block next? If she's not breed worthy will you just re-home her and get a new pup?

I guess I just don't get it. To each their own.


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> I guess I just don't understand how you could re-home your dogs so easily.
> Someone could tell me they could give Gunner a life of luxury, on a farm where he could chase squirrels, swim till his hearts content etc, and there isn't one fiber of my being that would let him go!
> 
> Why isn't your home "a great home for her"? Are you clearing the home for your breeding stock? At what point will Athena be on the chopping block next? If she's not breed worthy will you just re-home her and get a new pup?
> ...


Nothing easy about it. I've stated multiple times that I probably won't and that it's a hard decision. Honestly I don't even know why I come here and say every little detail... It's time I stop.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Actions will speak louder than words.


Everyone here will be overjoyed if you keep your word, go through the proper methods and do it right with this new puppy. Given your track record, you can't blame members for being worried about the welfare of these dogs. They caution and inquire because they care and want to know what your line of reasoning behind this newest acquisition.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

qbchottu said:


> Everyone here will be overjoyed if you keep your word, go through the proper methods and do it right with this new puppy. Given your track record, you can't blame members for being worried about the welfare of these dogs. They caution and inquire because they care and want to know what your line of reasoning behind this newest acquisition.


:thumbup:


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't know anything about breeding or anything about your history and your pups, but I personally was asked about breeding my GSP too and I camer on here and talked about it.
I found by talking to others that I am not financially prepared to do breeding of my puppy and I should just enjoy what I have. I was not looking at doing it for a profit, but after looking at the unexpected things that could happen I decided that I was not making the best decision for me our my pup in breeding her.
Everyone has a right to their own opinion because of course it is your pup, but their is people on here that have been through it and are just lending their experience to you. 
I as well have good months and bad months, and I can't afford to have a bad month and a pregnant mommy giving birth and having a puppy stuck. Then not to mention having to get puppy visits for each of the pups and getting their first shots. I could go on and on. Too much money going out and not worth it too put my pup through that could risk her life or my way of life.
Good luck on whatever you do. Athena is beautiful.:wub:


----------

